# Swap Upgraded Boardman CX Comp for something smaller



## bikingdad90 (6 Aug 2019)

I currently ride a Boardman CX comp with a 53cm seat tube and 55cm effective top tube length, i’ve put on a shorter stem and an inline carbon seatpost but it’s just a little too stretched out for me. Im ideally looking to swap for a 51cm seat tube and 53/54 top tube to fit my 29inch inseam and 5ft 7 body.

Open to a swap/sale? 

Fitted with SRAM Apex 2x10 shifters and rear mech, micro shift front mech, carbon bars, carbon seatpost, sella italia saddle and panracer 700x35 tyres. FSA crankset 50/34, shimano disk brakes with 160mm rotors (not sure of model)

Mudguards, saddle bag, Lezyne mount and Lezyne gps not included in sale/swap and neither are the lights.

Based in teesside but willing to post.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (12 Aug 2019)

hi, is this classed as a medium or large? are you after another CX or a road bike? I've got a Giant Defy0 with upgraded Fulcrun Racing44 wheels in a medium if your interested


----------



## bikingdad90 (13 Aug 2019)

Hi the 53cm is classed as a medium according to the website.

The Giant defy is tempting but too big as according to the giant size charts I would need a small.

Happy to sell for cash.


----------



## davidphilips (21 Aug 2019)

bikingdad90 said:


> Hi the 53cm is classed as a medium according to the website.
> 
> The Giant defy is tempting but too big as according to the giant size charts I would need a small.
> 
> Happy to sell for cash.


 What is the cost of the bike? Looks tempting.


----------



## Shadow121 (21 Aug 2019)

Nice bike, am same size as you nearly, unfortunately no good to me.
535 top tube is max for me, and ideally I need to change my 90mm stem
for an 80 with 10 deg rise, daughters 525 top tube is perfect for me.


----------



## bikingdad90 (21 Aug 2019)

davidphilips said:


> What is the cost of the bike? Looks tempting.



Don’t really know. The Teams/ upgraded comps seems to go for about £400 from what I have seen. 

The handlebars are 103mm reach and 400mm end to end wide with drop of 120-125mm. If there is no interest I was going to swap the handlebars outs to compact 75mm reach bars and see how
it felt, probably still too long is my gut feeling.


----------



## Shadow121 (22 Aug 2019)

bikingdad90 said:


> Don’t really know. The Teams/ upgraded comps seems to go for about £400 from what I have seen.
> 
> The handlebars are 103mm reach and 400mm end to end wide with drop of 120-125mm. If there is no interest I was going to swap the handlebars outs to compact 75mm reach bars and see how
> it felt, probably still too long is my gut feeling.


As you come back depending on the angle of the stem, you will loose out,
because you will also end up in a lower position because of the decreasing / lowering
caused by the angle of the stem, so you need to come back and up with a few degrees
more up slope or you will loose what you gain in shortening the stem by having to bend
lower to reach the new position.


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Aug 2019)

The stem is angled at 13 degrees rise to take the head angle nearer to 90 degrees.

Sounds like it will be too big even if I swap the handlebars out.


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Aug 2019)

Now on Ebay. £360 to anyone on CC 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153614809715


----------



## cyberknight (31 Aug 2019)

Kevoffthetee said:


> hi, is this classed as a medium or large? are you after another CX or a road bike? I've got a Giant Defy0 with upgraded Fulcrun Racing44 wheels in a medium if your interested


boardmans are always listed with seat tube measurement for size rather than top tube, my small and im the same size as the OP is listed as 51 but has a 54 TT


----------

